# do u remember what emotion feel like?



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

i was thinking and i dont. do u remember what emotion feels like? do u remember what ur first funeral felt like? what about christmas or ur birthday when u were little? i cant even remember what emotion feels like. it feels so close but when i get close to feeling that emotion for a moment in my past it just doesnt reach me. im wondering also if i ever get better to the point where i will be able to feel again? live life like a regular person?

point out any forums that will give good tips or answers.

thanks 
willie


----------



## ashley50 (Feb 17, 2006)

I can't remember.


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

i can't, and i dont remember what normal feels like, and i even dont remember how i felt before dpd kicked in, i only know that i was happy whit my life and now i dont.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

im lucky enough to say I still have my emotions EXCEPT that I dont feel like that happy feeling you get once your done running for like an hour and you get your endorphines running and you just feel so happy and in bliss and relaxed and your just in love with life and everything is so cool....lol well I dont get that feeling anymore







but its whatever life goes on and Im not that bothered by not having that feeling cause I know that it WILL eventually come back


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Kind of.

The last few days I had an unloading of repressed emotions. I cried for 10 minutes at a time and I felt deep deep pain realising the meaninglessness of existence.

But it didn't feel like the emotion was being felt fully, just slightly.

I've also felt euphoria when I've been DP'ed. But overall DP just stops most of my feelings. When I drink now I don't get tipsy, it's so weird. It's like there's a massive block in my energetic system. Fuck!


----------

